# Canon 60d external mic (Video)



## EvanTChapman (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on an external mic for a canon 60d?


----------



## iresq (Feb 24, 2012)

I've used the Rode videomic for years an have been happy with it.  It's mono but I need stereo, I can handle in post.  There are stereo mics available if that was needed.


----------

